# Sportsman's Guide Treestand



## goods in the woods (Aug 9, 2011)

I am so disapointed in SG. I bought a 21ft ladder about 4 months ago and finally had time to make a trip to the lease to put it together. After 5 1/2 hours I had to leave it in peices in the woods. The directions consisted of "Put top together", "Put bottom together", "Put both top and bottom together", and "Find a tree that looks good" Those were accompanied by a picture to look at that was so small and distorted it was useless. There were screws missing, and a hole that wasn't drilled. To finish the headache off, after finally getting the seat and cage finished and dragging it in to the woods, the double rail ladder was a wreck. I spent 2 hours hammering and bending the rails trying to get them together. When I finally got the 3 pieces of ladder together, I found out that the top rungs were welded crooked. I finally ran out of time and was so close to heat stoke I was sick to my stomach. There is absolutely no way that treestand was inspected before it was shipped.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 9, 2011)

I have been dealing with the SG for 20 yrs and they will make
it right....Even had Gary Olen (owner) call me one time to make sure
I got replacement item after I had a problem with a coat....

Take pics of the problems, call them to describe the issues you have
and offer to email the pics of defective parts....
They have always been good to rectify any issues I have had.....
I have been a member of their buyers club from day 1......


----------



## goods in the woods (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks Guys. I have been buying from there for a while and have never had a problem before. It is good to hear they have steped up for you guys. That gives me hope that they will make it right.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 9, 2011)

goods in the woods said:


> . There is absolutely no way that treestand was inspected before it was shipped.



There is no system of quality control where that stand was manufactured, take a look at where it was made.

As stated above the SG folks will make it right.  Best of luck with the stand !!


----------



## Washington95 (Aug 10, 2011)

I have bought other ladder type stands that had poor or no instructions also, but like others said I've always had good responses from SG on returns


----------



## gregg (Aug 22, 2011)

I just put two SG treestands together, everything was exactly how it should have been. Yes, the instructions were bad, I would never try to put it together in the woods, I built mine in the shop and carted them to the woods in my truck. They are actually pretty nice stands(and cheap), I'm happy with them.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 22, 2011)

Unfortunately assembly instructions for anything these days are printed in China. They are vague and never exactly right. SG will do you right.


----------



## thurmongene (Aug 23, 2011)

I've just received my first ever order from SG, a pair of snake boots.  Although warm to wear in today's weather, they were so comfortable I didnot want to take them off.  Only time will tell if they leak or not.


----------



## HoCoLion91 (Sep 18, 2011)

Put it together at home.  Take apart just enough to carry in the woods.  I would never try and assemble anything in the woods.


----------



## bassfan (Oct 5, 2011)

7Mag Hunter said:


> I have been dealing with the SG for 20 yrs and they will make
> it right....Even had Gary Olen (owner) call me one time to make sure
> I got replacement item after I had a problem with a coat....
> 
> ...



He is correct, they will make it right. SG deals in  high volume much like Wally World. Most stands these days are made at the same factory as the competitors. It may have been shipped direct from the factory to you. Seems like any brand you buy doesn't have good instructions. I've learned that you can go on the maufacturer's web site and print off a full book. I think it's just a cost savings to them. I put a Big Game Tripod Cover on this weekend that didn't have any instructions or parts list.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2011)

Just got my new Sportsmans Guide 18 foot ladder stand from UPS. While i have no problem assembling stuff, this is beyond ridiculous. 
No separated parts or detailed instructions, just a 5x7 folder with this as your only instructions:


----------



## Self! (Dec 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just got my new Sportsmans Guide 18 foot ladder stand from UPS. While i have no problem assembling stuff, this is beyond ridiculous.
> No separated parts or detailed instructions, just a 5x7 folder with this as your only instructions:




perhaps you should PM HOQ.....Head Of Quality control


----------



## NOYDB (Dec 13, 2011)

That looks easy enough.......


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2011)

NOYDB said:


> That looks easy enough.......



It actually wasn't too bad. I highly recommend getting the instructions enlarged on a copier and carefully measuring, numbering, and bagging each type of nut and bolt. The seat, arm rails, and shooting rail is definitely the tricky part.
I also used a set of stabilizer/extensions on the feet of the stand. 
All in all, feels really solid and plenty of room for me to sit comfortably:


----------



## mefferd84 (Dec 14, 2011)

The instructions are horrible, but once its together it is a awsome stand. I liked it so much I bought another one. Other guys in my club want one too.


----------

